# Motorguide Transom Mount or MinnKotta Endura Transom Mount



## Ol JohnnyBoy (Jul 14, 2008)

Both of these have 30lb thrust. The Endura has an ergonomic/telescoping handle. I'm just wondering who makes the best TM. Any experience/preferences? My little Jon is only a 10footer. Both of these TM's are right at 100 bucks. Which would you choose? [-o<


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Minn Kota......


----------



## sccamper (Jul 14, 2008)

I got the kota.. 36. I like the telescoping handle. Had a mail in rebate, havnt got it back yet. It pushs my 1436 flat jon very well. 30 should be great on a 10 footer.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2008)

Either or will be fine, The telescopic handle might tip it in it's favor.


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy (Jul 15, 2008)

Kota it is then...thanks guys 8)


----------



## tornado (Jul 16, 2008)

One thing I like about my Minn Kota is the fin is on the front of the motor unit thus providing me a nice bit of protection for my depth finder's transducer. Fin, then transduscer then prop. The MG's fin is on the back near the propeller. This might not pertain to you but it is why I'll stay with a MK when this one dies.


----------

